# Radio control/trim lighting



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> I think it may have been brought up somewhere before, but has anyone removed the dash radio trim panel to see if the lighted "chrome" color can be changed?
> Was thinking it may be a cheap mod to better match the interior changes.


I'll be removing my interior trim this weekend and will poke around. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*2017 Chevy crude dash/radio removal - YouTube

*[h=3]How To Remove Chevy Cruze Interior Trim! - YouTube[/h]
*How to remove Silver Trim Pieces for Steering Wheel, Speedometer, Dashboard, Shifter and much more (Gen I)


*


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

I've always wondered if I could make the trim on the climate control unit, on my LT, light up like the auto unit on the Premier models. That way it would match the radio controls.


----------

